# رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

حلو اوي    ربنا يبارك 
ويعوض تعبك


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> حلو اوي ربنا يبارك
> ويعوض تعبك


*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

*سلام المسيح:
معلش بجد سؤال : هو بيستخدم مسامير كام سم *​


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> 
> *معلش بجد سؤال : هو بيستخدم مسامير كام سم *​


*بعد البحث والتدقيق وسؤال الجيران*
*لم اجد اجابه شافيه *
*وبسؤال طفلى قال لى *
*شوف مسمار جحا كام سم*
*وانت تعرف*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

واااااااااااااااااو بجد جامده اوى 
بس كل ده دق على دماغ الراجل حراااااااام ههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور دى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

شكراا على الفن الجميل دة يا بيتر

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> واااااااااااااااااو بجد جامده اوى
> 
> بس كل ده دق على دماغ الراجل حراااااااام ههههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور دى​


*شكرا يا فيبى على مرورك*
*ده الراجل والجيران*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



therocky قال:


> شكراا على الفن الجميل دة يا بيتر​
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة​


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## muheb (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

واو شي رهيب يا بيتر


----------



## فادية (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

حلوة يا بيتر
 بس انا عندي سؤال صغنون يعني بعد اذنك :blush2:
هو استعمل كام مسمار على كدا :dntknw:؟؟؟​


----------



## sparrow (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

يا للدرجادي الفن
الموضوع صعب جدااا وغريب كمان 
بس طبعا الصورة في منتهي الجمال
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Tabitha (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

*معقوووووووووووووول !

رائع جداااااااا*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

بجد جميلة جدا يا بيتر بس اسأل سؤال جاله صبر يعملها ازاى ويا ترى قعد فيها كام يوم (قصدى سنة) ربنا يباركك وياريت اكتر


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

*بجد جميلة جدا

انا اول مرة اشوف فن زى كدة

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



muheb قال:


> واو شي رهيب يا بيتر


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



فادية قال:


> حلوة يا بيتر
> 
> بس انا عندي سؤال صغنون يعني بعد اذنك :blush2:
> 
> هو استعمل كام مسمار على كدا :dntknw:؟؟؟​


*طرد موظف من وظيقته يحتاج دق مسمار واحد*
*افتكر رسم صوره عايزه مساااااااااااااامير كتيييييييير*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



sparrow قال:


> يا للدرجادي الفن
> الموضوع صعب جدااا وغريب كمان
> بس طبعا الصورة في منتهي الجمال
> شكرا لتعبك


*فعلا صعب جدا*
*وصلب كمان*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



Anestas!a قال:


> *معقوووووووووووووول !*
> 
> *رائع جداااااااا*


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بجد جميلة جدا يا بيتر بس اسأل سؤال جاله صبر يعملها ازاى ويا ترى قعد فيها كام يوم (قصدى سنة) ربنا يباركك وياريت اكتر


*جاله صبر *
*واضح انه عندة *
*عزم حديد*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *بجد جميلة جدا​*
> 
> *انا اول مرة اشوف فن زى كدة*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*علشان احنا متعودين *
*على *
*الشخبطه على الحيط*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

حلوة شكرنز


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

انت صاحب كل جديد اخ بيتر 

شكرا على الصور الجامده دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*

أدينى صبره ياااااااااااااااااا رب :a82: هههههههههه ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور فعلاً حاجه جديده وأول مره اعرف ان فى فن بالشكل ده .


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أدينى صبره ياااااااااااااااااا رب :a82: هههههههههه ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور فعلاً حاجه جديده وأول مره اعرف ان فى فن بالشكل ده .


*
سلام المسيح :
ربنا لايخليك يا بيتر علي الصورة الجميلة والموضوع الجميل 
دونا متقلقيش واصبري قليلأ انا بس اجيب تلات اربع تلاف مسمار وتأكدي اني هرسم كويس جدآ بس مش علي الصورة ولا علي الخشب :bomb:
:t16::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t16:*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



marounandrew قال:


> حلوة شكرنز


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



kajo قال:


> انت صاحب كل جديد اخ بيتر
> 
> شكرا على الصور الجامده دى


*لا شكر على مسامير*
*قصدى على واجب*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أدينى صبره ياااااااااااااااااا رب :a82: هههههههههه ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور فعلاً حاجه جديده وأول مره اعرف ان فى فن بالشكل ده .


*على فكره الفنون *
*جنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون*
*شكرا على المرور*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> *ربنا لايخليك يا بيتر علي الصورة الجميلة والموضوع الجميل *
> *دونا متقلقيش واصبري قليلأ انا بس اجيب تلات اربع تلاف مسمار وتأكدي اني هرسم كويس جدآ بس مش علي الصورة ولا علي الخشب :bomb:*
> 
> *:t16::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t16:*​


*وحياتك دماغى مش محتاجه مسامير*
*كفايه مسامير الشغل*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



losivertheprince قال:


> *
> سلام المسيح :
> ربنا لايخليك يا بيتر علي الصورة الجميلة والموضوع الجميل
> دونا متقلقيش واصبري قليلأ انا بس اجيب تلات اربع تلاف مسمار وتأكدي اني هرسم كويس جدآ بس مش علي الصورة ولا علي الخشب :bomb:
> :t16::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t16:*​



طيب تصدق برافو عليك انا فهمت قصدك انت هتجيب لوحين ابلكاش والمسامير اللى قلت عليها وتسد بيهم شبكة منصف ....تصدق الظاهر هو ده الحل الوحيد اللى بييه متدخلش اجوان تانى فى الزمالك .....يلا الهمه بسرعه قبل الماتش اللى جاااااى:thnk0001: .


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: رسم صوره بالمسامير ( جديدة )*



Dona Nabil قال:


> طيب تصدق برافو عليك انا فهمت قصدك انت هتجيب لوحين ابلكاش والمسامير اللى قلت عليها وتسد بيهم شبكة منصف ....تصدق الظاهر هو ده الحل الوحيد اللى بييه متدخلش اجوان تانى فى الزمالك .....يلا الهمه بسرعه قبل الماتش اللى جاااااى:thnk0001: .


*لا يا دونا *
*هو قصده*
*دمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

